# Tetra Whisper Submersible Heater



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I bought one of these a few months ago after a Pacu destroyed my original. THe whisper never had any problem keeping the Temp where I wanted it. Now, as I speak, it is trying to get the water temp in my 55 to 80 degrees. And has been trying for 3 days. Does this mean that it is going out? If so, how come, i mean I have only had it since August.

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Okay. Since no one apparently buys heaters from wal-mart...any help with heaters in general then?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

Is the weather/house colder than usual?? It may be that you don't quite have the power to heat the water in a colder room. If I had a 55 I would probably get a 300w heater, I don't know what yours is. But I like a bit of overkill as a rule and it is bloody freezing in England!

And I haven't had any experience with the heater you mentioned, sorry.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Well, I keep it about 65-68 degrees most of the time. The heater is supposed to be good up to 60 Gallons. I have since put another heater in there (for a 10 gallon) to see if I can't get it up to 80 degrees.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Don't trust what the heater says on the box. Most heaters claiming they can heat 60 gallons can't get them anywhere near 80 degrees. I'd go a minimum of 300 watts to be sure.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Okay thanks.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

might i suggest two 150 watt heaters, to more evenly distibute the heat ( no cold spots), if one breaks

down you still have some heat


----------

